# clutch grinding noise at biting point



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

little annoyance with my car when pulling away from a dead stop with the clutch at biting point if im not very gentle i get a bit of a grinding noise just until the clutch is fully released ? its a nismo twin plate with nismo slave. 

no noise when driving and changing gear etc clutch works perfect. i have now done about 12 ish hard launches in the car and it doesnt make the noise quite as bad now ? 

im just wondering are twin plate clutches abit noisy at biting point on take off ?


----------



## james1067906 (Aug 23, 2009)

I had this with the triple plate os gikens i run (also with the nismo slave btw)
In my case it was just a matter of learning them a bit better, more revs and faster/smoother clutch release. In a way it was just getting over the fear of a juddering launching start in traffic etc and then it was fine.
Hope that helps a bit


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's what Nismo had to say on their Super Coppermix Twin Plate clutch:
"Because of the design and manufacturing processes made to create the improved clutch response provided by the sports clutch disc and lightweight flywheel and increased output, it is possible that the transmission or bearings may transmit a rumbling noise, compared to genuine Nissan parts. Transmission or gear noise is particularly likely to occur at idling or when accelerating or decelerating from the area around 2000rpm; however, this has no effect on quality or performance."


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

narface said:


> Here's what Nismo had to say on their Super Coppermix Twin Plate clutch:
> "Because of the design and manufacturing processes made to create the improved clutch response provided by the sports clutch disc and lightweight flywheel and increased output, it is possible that the transmission or bearings may transmit a rumbling noise, compared to genuine Nissan parts. Transmission or gear noise is particularly likely to occur at idling or when accelerating or decelerating from the area around 2000rpm; however, this has no effect on quality or performance."


i guess mine is a coppermix then as its still working perfect after loads of launches and abuse, ive learnt now that i can pull away without it making any noise i just have to drive it right.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

i have the same annoying sound as well. i just recenly had my r32 and its fitted with nismo gmax twin plate clutch.

at first i thought something underneath is grinding! but i was reassured that it is the clutch and it is normal


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Getting a similar noise and I think it's the release bearing on the way out? It's a OS giken triple plate. It's not the jingle that you get of the plates. Doesn't do it all the time as well. Like a grinding noise near the biting point.


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah,or layshaft bearing. Get the box out or you will do more damage.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

The gearbox seems fine for now.

I used a OEM release bearing for the triple plate clutch. This is fine right? Early 32.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

I have the same noise at biting point happened quite frequent.. I changed release bearing ( early type also ) it makes it every now and then .. I'm also running OSGiken twin plate with nismo slave I'm thinking its gearbox related


"BOOM that just happened"


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Did you get the correct release bearing for it?


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes 


"BOOM that just happened"


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

My OS Giken R3C uses a none standard release bearing (on my GTO).

Plus it does make some horrible noises if you aren't careful when setting off.

I think the multiplates need to be used as they were intended, constant daily driving does them no favours..


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm just afraid of the release bearing packing up. Funnily enough it only did it once yesterday. Find that if you lift off the clutch slowly it seems to be fine. It's such a scary noise


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Since changing my bearing it's done it twice in about 2k miles


"BOOM that just happened"


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Well the noise is back.

I changed the release bearing to the OS recommended one to get rid of the noise. It did stop the noise for a little while but now its back with a vengeance. 

From a cold start it will grind like hell until I'm fully off the clutch pedal. It's also hard selecting first. I also noticed that as I'm trying to select second or first the car will start to move forward slightly.

When trying to reverse after a drive all sorts of noises are made...

Is it a gearbox off job? Or should I just live with it?

Just did some more reading, is it likely to be the spigot bearing?


----------



## mgtkr1 (Aug 27, 2015)

mine does it, twin plate extreme. clutch. started doing it after about 400 miles of been fitted. i spoke to mgt and they reassured me its normal and just the plates glazing up due to street driving. give it a launch or two to clean the plates. mine is further amplified through having a 2 way diff. it dont like reversing or full lock turns while trying to slip the clutch.


----------

